

Ask HN: What don't you like about iOS 7? - andrewhillman

I don&#x27;t like how apple made the native buttons into links... (phone&#x2F;sms)
======
meerita
They screwed the Music app and the whole OS as well.

The Music app ain't able to play genres entirely, or largely groups. They
force you now to do Playlists on the iTunes app: you cannot make playlists
comfortably. Try to add an entire album you will be screwed.

I feel the overall design is horrible. We discussed this on the past in HN. I
feel the overall animations and embellishment i see isn't enough. This may
impact non pro's, like my mom or dad, but i assume techies will preffer other
well done options, like Android soon.

------
OafTobark
1\. I absolutely hate the new folders. 9 vs 16 apps is horrible. I don't
really care much for the pages feature in folders. I think it actually makes
it worse even if they kept the 16 apps.

2\. Some design are worse albeit most are better. The new rounded edges on the
app icons are worse I think.

3\. I absolutely hate the new Calendar. It was better when I could easily
select a day on month view and see a list of all my activities below it. Now I
have to do multiple clicks just to get to that generic list on its own in
search view.

4\. Playlists in Music is really awful compare to before. Have not tried
iTunes Radio

5\. Swiping changes annoys me.

6\. Not sure if this is new to iOS7 but certainly didn't happen to me before.
They forced me to use an iCloud email that they tagged to my Apple ID that is
now inseparable from the Apple ID itself.

7\. Omni-search in safari is kind of cool except it makes it worse then trying
to search text on page as it drags the whole thing down further. Alternatively
having the bottom nav fades in and out makes it harder to initiate closing a
browser

8\. Due to animation of certain things, things feel slower in some areas

9\. It use to be you can see which apps are active by double clicking on the
home button twice and with one swipe you can access music controls, launch
Music app, and lock screen. That is now no longer the case.

Overall everything else improved so far in my opinion.

------
lgieron
Frankly, I think it's just ugly. I didn't track the internet hype around it,
so after updating and seeing it for first time yesterday I was shocked (What
have you done to my phone?! I want the pretty iOS6 icons back!).

------
captainmuon
Besides the garish colors... I don't like that the user interface has lost
definition. You don't know whether something on screen is actionable or not.
Instead of buttons, there is just floating text. Icons in apps have gone or
have been replaced with minimalistic line drawings that are hard to recognize.
And finally, I thought they would do something clever with animations and
blurring, but in the end it's mostly eye-candy.

------
jtbrown
Apple has been inconsistent about the use of colors and buttons - sometimes
two things look the same, but one's tappable and one's not.

------
caw
I don't like how the swiping changed. Swiping right on emails and SMS used to
bring up the delete. Now it's swipe left :(

------
anjc
The animations stuttered on mine for a while, now they're fine. But they're
too slow! I put iOS6 and iOS7 side by side, and turned them both on from
sleeping, iOS6 brought up the unlock screen instantly, iOS7's animation meant
that it took, what felt like, forever to display the unlock screen. In reality
it's probably only a few hundred milliseconds, but considering I do that
probably 50 times a day, it's getting annoying very quickly.

Perhaps this little niggle is there to prompt me to want their touch sensor to
speed up the process of turning on my phone.

The rest of the animations also slow me down, but this one is the most
irritating.

~~~
andrewhillman
I agree. I have also noticed iOS 7 chews through my battery compared to iOS 6.
Probably related to animations.

------
moocow01
The UI is honestly hard on my eyes. Its nothing horrible but I can feel myself
strain more - it does matter to me though because, as most of us do, I look at
screens a lot.

I think if they could tone down the colors a bit I would feel differently.
Overall, for my tastes I think it looks worse but will likely stick with iOS.

------
27182818284
I saw it for the first time at lunch today.

WOW is the UI bad. I see this amazing space-grey device that is light, and
looks amazing, and then the UI comes up and it honestly looked like a 13-year-
old's phone. Just wow!

There are themes in the Android market that are much much much much better
than iOS 7. Just wow.

It is such a device mismatch from the hardware.

------
jamesjguthrie
I really thought we were going to get a proper file manager and the equivalent
of intents.

------
dragonwriter
Some design niggles, but mostly the fact that most things seem slower since
upgrading to it.

------
ericson578
i'm not a fan of the whole flat thing. but besides the aesthetics, I can't
figure out how to add a bookmark in mobile safari. oy

------
Mankhool
The way all the icons zoom in to the home screen.

------
zackmorris
That I have to buy Mac OS 10.8 Mountain Lion for $19.99 to install the Xcode
update to develop/test on it, since it broke an app I am working on.

